# High point 9 mm



## bub142u (Feb 7, 2012)

What does everyone think of high point 9 mm


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

good- price, great warranty, entry level gun for those who cant afford any other gun

bad-heavy, zinc, needs tools to field strip, ugly, cheaply made


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

*Ugly.*


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

bub142u said:


> What does everyone think of high point 9 mm












But I'm just a gun snob, so don't let me influence you to buy a better gun that isn't probably the most common choice of thugs and straw purchasers.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Is butt ugly too harsh??


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

scooter said:


> Is butt ugly too harsh??


not any harsher than the moderators.....

:smt083


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheaply made. Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

You are getting sleepy......sleepy....

I have buddy who has a Glock.....no, wait, not a Glock, a Kimber, yeah a Kimber, and it jamms like all the time, funny right? I know 1200 bucks and it jams funny right, I know.......cool. Anyway I got 2 Hi Points for 179 buck and they don't even, for reals they don't even. They go bang too, I know, right .....cool. So I can buy all kinds of bear ammo and Red Bull with the left over Kimber moneys and still have 2 guns, I know, I even got a hi point hat. I know I'm a shooter. Don't be a hater

RCG........"snap"

What just happened?


----------

